

Gentry Underwood (Mailbox - Dropbox) Speaking with Dorm Room Tycoon - jamesmcbennett
http://drt.fm/gentry-underwood/

======
jamesmcbennett
In this interview, Gentry Underwood explains why good design is based upon
constant iteration. He sheds light on the importance of having a desire in
solving a particular problem. We also talk about getting acquired, working at
IDEO, and the role Human Centred Design played within Mailbox.

